# I will be married next time I come online!!



## mouse_chalk (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a little note before I go and finish packing and trying to straighten out the house:

I'll be gone (still) for another few days- probably until about Tuesday, but... when I get back.... 

I'll be a married woman!!! 

Thank you so much to everyone who has sent me good wishes- on here, MSN, Facebook, PM etc. It really means a lot to me :hug:

I am SO unbelievably excited and I can't believe it's come around this quickly! It feels like only yesterday we got engaged and I got the sparkly ring on my finger....

Everything has pretty much come together the last day or 2, except for my mum and dad being the usual annoying/interfering, but taking it to the point of being pretty rude and upsetting to me and to Steve  But I'm not going to let it ruin our day! I cannot wait to marry The One, and I feel like the luckiest girl in the world 


I'll be back soon with lots of pictures! But, to keep you going, here's a sample of our tablecentres that I saw in the florist's this afternoon:


----------



## myheart (Sep 10, 2009)

Awe.... Jen, I am so happy for you!!! Your excitement and desire to be married to Steve come across loud and clear in all of your posts. I wish you only the best of everythingas you start your new life together as man and wife.

{{{ Big Hugs}}} to the both of you!!!! :hug:

myheart


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG WOW congrats and the flower arrangement is lovely have a blast!!!! were r u going 4 the honeymoon???


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you guys!  (I shouldn't be on here stlll- I got distracted trying to catch up a bit!!)

Denise, we're not going on a honeymoon- not yet at least. We can't afford one sadly, weddings turned out to be a lot more expensive than we thought! We've had some gift donations towards it, and we're keeping it all until we can put some more and Steve can afford to take more time off work so we can go somewhere. Hopefully, wont be too long!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope you have a wonderful wedding and it's everything you dreamed. 



:toast: Congrats!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 10, 2009)

Have fun! Congrats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2009)

Best of luck wish I could be there!


----------



## ILubMaBunbuns (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats GREAT!!!
getting married is so much fun..well so far..
i get married Dec. 19th!!

gotta post pics!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ur Honeymoon will be even better then, where did u 2 think of going???


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2009)

it seems like yesterday you got engaged to me too.....prolly 'cuz i haven't been on much.......

any who, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy for you guys!!!


----------



## Boz (Sep 10, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm so excited for you two!! 
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 10, 2009)

Best wishes to you and to your lucky hubbie-to-be. May you have a long and happy life together and may it be filled with lots of lovely bunnies, friends, laughter and love!:bestwishes::toast:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 11, 2009)

What time should we raise a glass here on RO?


----------



## BethM (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Jen!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 11, 2009)

:inlove: Ah, weddings are the best. Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats... wishing you both a long and happy life together


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 11, 2009)

:highfive::bunnydance::hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Steve, and i cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats Jen and Steve!!!!!! I hope your wedding was everything you hoped for. We need pics of the happy couple.


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2009)

I am so unbelivabley happy for you guys!!!!
I hope the wedding goes exactly how you want (I'm sure it will) and that you and Steve (and the bunnies  ) are forever happy as a perfect family!!!

Good Luck, can't wait to hear all about it!

Love you lots  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations! All the best luck to you two :bunnyheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 12, 2009)

Hooray, it's wedding day for Jen! It's just after 10 am there so she's been up for several hours and is hopefully close to finished getting ready... If I recall, the ceremony is around noon. Exciting!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 12, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> It's just after 10 am there ... If I recall, the ceremony is around noon. Exciting!!!



It's 5:20 am Saturday here, so she must be married by now.

arty:arty::bunnydance:Congratulations! :bunnydance: arty:arty:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 12, 2009)

inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 12, 2009)

[align=center]:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:[/align][align=center]CONGRATULATIONS JEN
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats Jen & Steve! x


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 12, 2009)

[align=center]Congratulations, Steve! You're a lucky guy!
 Wishing you all the happiness in the world, Jen!
[/align][align=center] arty::toast:arty::toast:arty::toast:arty:
[/align]


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Jen!

Hope Dotty got to be in the wedding, too!

Denise


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 12, 2009)

Wedding Day, HIGH FIVE! *high fives*

Congrats you two!!!!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you! I can't wait to see pictures, I'm sure we've all been looking forward to the wedding what with following your other thread and all.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 13, 2009)

Congraditaltions I am so glad the day is finally here. 

Have a great honeymoon and come back ready to post pictures.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 13, 2009)

Congradulations!!!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day and go on to have a wonderful honeymoon!!!!
:bunnydance::balloons:arty::yahoo:


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2009)

Was just looking at the pics on facebook.. Jen you looked stunning! You and Steve both looked happy the whole time, I'm so glad for you! xxxx


----------



## BSAR (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations!! I hope the wedding was the best and every thing you wanted!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 17, 2009)

Where's the pictures???

Susan


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2009)

Your dress looked stunning! I especially like the picture of Steves face whilst watching Pierce Brosnan in Mamma Mia. I believe mine was quite similar when I first watched that. Something akin to this --->


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello! Thank you all for the good wishes and I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get back to the forum! Things have been crazy and I've just been wiped out since the wedding- it's all caught up on me I think!

[align=center]*i'm a married woman!!!*



[/align][align=left]It was the most perfect day we could have wished for. The sun was out, it was warm and bright, after such a horrible summer- the sun came out for us! I was a complete bag of nerves on the morning of the wedding. I kept having waves of nausea come over me, and then I'd forget about it for a little while. It was only as my hair was just being finished up and someone asked me what time it was and I said 'it's 12.30.....OMG! It's 12.30! An hour to go!' and then downed 2 glasses of chamagne lol :shock:

But I did make it there in one piece, and the ceremony was beautiful. I don't really remember most of it because I was so nervous- I purposely didn't look at anybody or I would have been sick lol! All I remember was that we got our lines out ok and they definitely pronounced us man and wife 

The rest of the day was lovely- amazing food, all our family were so happy for us, all of our friends, everybody got on well, the weather stayed nice all day so after the meal, etc people could gather on the lawn. My friends found the children's playground and took it over practically for 2 hours lol- got some great pictures of them playing on the monkey bars and zip wire!

We ended up leaving at 12.30am and it seemed like it was all over way too soon. We got a taxi back to the cottage I'd stayed at the night before- the girls had gone back to Bristol with everyone else on the coach. The next day we spent the day reading the guestbook, opening all our cards and presents, watching X Factor (lol) and drinking champagne in the garden, with the most amazing views of hills and fields all around  

We came back on Monday morning, when Steve's mum came round for lunch, and then we went and booked our honeymoon after dropping her at the station :shock: Yep, we're goint to Mexico for 10 days in February!!!!! It's a long time to wait, but it's the soonest we could afford to do it. It's definitely something to look forward to 

The next day, we had a day out together at a bird conservation park near us which was really nice, and then Weds Steve took me out to lunch before starting work again in the afternoon  All in all, it's been a really nice week with my new husband 


We're still waiting for the proper pictures back from the photographer but here are a few that my friends took on the day for you guys! (I knew I couldn't come back online without pictures LOL)


Pretending to sign the register (you're not allowed to have pictures taken of you sign it- you have to sign it and then fake-pose for pictures lol)
[/align][align=left]






Blurry, but me and my mum and dad:







Me and my bouquet (it was beautiful!)







Me and all my girl friends- except for one of my bridesmaids who had an angry baby to tend to:







Most of my male friends:







Me and Steve cutting the cake! Again, we had to fake this because the actual cutting took about a second but people wanted to spend a good 2 minutes taking pictures, so we just made the same cut several times over!








There's more but I haven't saved them all yet! I promise to post more when I get them!

I have sooooo much to catch up on around here- I must get started on it! 
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations again!

You can't go wrong with a mid September wedding. The day looks warm and beautiful. Yes the dress is stunning. 
And glad the familyand friends were happy for you. Is there any cake left?


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 18, 2009)

:toast: congratulations! you look beautiful - steve looks handsome too. what a beautiful day too. it looks a lovely venue where you married what does a certain miss dotty have to say about all this? lol

gotten used to signing your married name yet?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 18, 2009)

OOOH! Jen, be sure to pop a piece of cake in the freezer to eat on a special anniversary (ya,I know they'll all be special  )

Lovely photos! You're glowing!
(Steve looks pleased as punch with himself  )


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, what great pictures! Congrats to you and Steve!

Where in Mexico will you spend your honeymoon?

And, how is Miss Dotty... after lots of stuff going on here (all good), I'd love a Dotty fix... and Chalk... I so love her disapproving expression!

(PS - My Checkered Giant Grace has pics on my blog - she needed the same treatment Roxanne did that made her sweet... and Grace was a different rabbit when she came "in da house."

Denise


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You are such a beautiful bride! What a lovely dress! Just perfect! And such a perfect day! Many blessings on you both... much happiness and joy!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations, Jen. 
You looked beautiful, glad you had such a good day.


----------



## trailsend (Sep 18, 2009)

Jen congrats - you look BEAUTIFUL! I am sooooo happy for you! Your face is just glowing!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww, thank you everyone! 

Denise, we're going to stay in a resort in Riviera Maya, here:

http://www.thomson.co.uk/destinatio...iera-maya/hotels/sensatori-resort-mexico.html


Hopefully it looks pretty good! We did read a couple of not very good reviews online, but all the others have been good. We're looking forward to chilling out with cocktails, lazing about in the pool, and going to explore a bit as well 

Autumn, all the cake has gone! Oops! We kept back the top tier but gave half of it to Steve's brother to take back up North for his other brother, who couldn't make it down with his family because his wife gave birth to their 3rd child the day before :shock:. So we sent them some cake because we know they were gutted not to be able to come. Me and Steve ate the rest over the past few days lol- it was chocolate and wouldn't have lasted long anyway. The rest all went at the wedding- it was so lovely that people just ate it up! We had 2 chocolate and 2 lemon tiers, which were just out of this world to taste. Our cakemaker is amazing! 

Actually, the only (slight) downer on the day was that one of Steve's oldest friends didn't show up. No phone call, no text, no nothing. He's not even heard from her since, despite her posting on Facebook. We do know that she had a minor routine operation this week, but the night before the wedding she was posting about going out with her boyfriend etc, and I think the op wasn't until Weds after the wedding. It would have been a fair enough excuse, but she didn't let us know- she'd even begged Steve to add a plus-one to her invite the month before because she'd bagged someone else's husband, adding extra expense for someone we'd never even met. Gosh, I sound horrible going on about her like this! But it's not the first time she's broken up marriages, or caused trouble for her friends- she actually caused chaos at another friend's wedding a couple of years back. We didn't actually notice at first that she wasn't there, with all the people trying to talk to us, but a mutual friend pointed out that she clearly doesn't understand the value of marriage and why it would even be an issue that she didn't turn up, or contact us to let us know. I hope I don't sound too mean there- I didn't expect everyone's lives to revolve around our day or anything like that at all- just felt bad for Steve that one of his oldest friends would do that to him 

Denise- Dotty was most upset that she couldn't attend! This was her on the morning that I left for the cottage:







'I CAN'T believe I'm not your bridesmaid! Hmmmmph'


I'll post a few pictures of the cottage for those that didn't see them on Facebook in a bit 



And Donna- my face was glowing partly because of the spray tan I had, and partly because it was so blinking hot! LOL! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 19, 2009)

Yourwedding day looks amazing! This is my favorite picture. You look so radiant.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 19, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Yourwedding day looks amazing! This is my favorite picture. You look so radiant.



Thank you so much! That is my favourite picture too- so far. My friend Hannah took that. She got a new camera the day before the wedding and took over 800 pictures :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!! Congrats!
Your cake looks so cute! I really like the color 
I'm glad your day was so wonderful


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 20, 2009)

:bunnydance: Yay!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats! Great pics! You look wonderful! Your cake is so pretty!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a little late, but congrats!! You look beautiful (and high five for your cake. I loooove purple!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 1, 2009)

You look lovely Jen! I can't believe it took me this long to find this thread (I just haven't had the "online time" I used to!) The wedding looks like it was a blast! Congrats again!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2009)

How BEAUTIFUL! Jen it looks like it was just a lovely day and lovely people...... Congrats to both of you!

Poor, abused, neglected, Dottie..... *snicker*


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 13, 2009)

Dotty's expression is priceless... "What about ME?" LOL

Beautiful bride and flowers in the picture that Hannah took - glad the thread is back and I have some time to look at the pics...

Denise


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheers to you and Steve! The wedding must have been simply gorgeous! Your wedding dress and your hair is just SO pretty, and I bet the honeymoon will be wonderful! I'm sure that under that grumpy face Dotty was really wishing you the best :biggrin2:


----------

